# Does a cheap motherboard affect a gaming computer's performance?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I have an Intel DH67CL motherboard, which according to everyone on the internet is okay if you don't plan on using the computer for gaming.
This is my PC:
CPU: Intel i5-2500 @ 3.3Ghz(4 cores)
RAM: APACER 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Graphics Card: ASUS GTX 580 direct cu

So is it possible this small non-gaming motherboard, the Intel DH67CL, is degrading the performance of my gaming PC? I don't care if it doesn't support SLI or any extra features that I will never use, but I do care if it is bottlenecking the other parts of the PC.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, a low end board would effect gaming, though not as much as a low end cpu or gpu.

On its own, you won't be able to play very many games. Though a dedicated GPU would help a lot. 

If you got a graphics card, you would be able to game, but don't expect to play anything on ultra


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

> So is it possible this small non-gaming motherboard, the Intel DH67CL, is degrading the performance of my gaming PC?


Define "gaming mb". 

Basicly the chipset is determinant, yours has a H67 chipset. And no matter if its an Intel or ASUS Maximus Pro Killer Feature FPS Fatality Board. As long as there is an H67, P67 or Z68 chipset installed, they have the same performance (differents are only measureable).

They just differ in their equipment and features.

Best Sandy Bridge motherboard: 8 reviewed: TechRadar Labs becnhmarks | News | TechRadar


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Held213 said:


> Define "gaming mb".
> 
> Basicly the chipset is determinant, yours has a H67 chipset. And no matter if its an Intel or ASUS Maximus Pro Killer Feature FPS Fatality Board. As long as there is an H67, P67 or Z68 chipset installed, they have the same performance (differents are only measureable).
> 
> ...


So the answer is yes or no?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

What kind of games do you plan on playing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo can "effect" the gaming quality but the GPU is generally the most important component for gaming followed by the CPU.
Intel Mobo's aren't the rock solid component of a few yrs. back but your PC should have no problems with any games out there at this time if you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The Mobo can "effect" the gaming quality but the GPU is generally the most important component for gaming followed by the CPU.
> Intel Mobo's aren't the rock solid component of a few yrs. back but your PC should have no problems with any games out there at this time if you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power.


Yes I'm replacing the PSU today or tomorrow; it took very long for him to reply; when he tells me which brands he has to sell, I'll list them on my other thread(http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...er-psu-adequate-for-my-gaming-rig-651905.html) so you can tell me which one is the best.
I was just asking this question about the motherboard in case replacing the PSU doesn't solve the problems.
Edit: If replacing the PSU doesn't solve the gaming issues, I'll be very obsessive and determined on this thread to get an answer that isn't vague.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

wkw427 said:


> What kind of games do you plan on playing?


Starcraft 2, Skyrim, Alice: Madness Returns, etc... all on ultra of course.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

It'll run the games, yes, but you can't tell if they will run ultra or not. It depends on many, MANY other things.
See my sig please :-I


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

wkw427 said:


> It'll run the games, yes, but you can't tell if they will run ultra or not. It depends on many, MANY other things.
> See my sig please :-I


How to edit the signature? I mean the place where it says "System Specs" on the left?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> How to edit the signature? I mean the place where it says "System Specs" on the left?


Click on *User CP* at the top of any page. 
Scroll down to Settings and Options. Click *Edit Options*
Scroll down to Thread Display Options. Enter your Info.
Scroll to bottom of the page. Click *Save Changes*


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

> So the answer is yes or no?


Answers no.



> The Mobo can "effect" the gaming quality but the GPU is generally the most important component for gaming followed by the CPU.


Thats the point.

The different Intel chipset don't do much to the performance, it is not determinant whether you have a H61, H67 or P67 chipset from ASUS, Intel, MSI or whatever. The main differences can be found with the feature list.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

> Answers no.


Okay, so it doesn't effect gaming?



> > The Mobo can "effect" the gaming quality
> 
> 
> Thats the point.


Wait, you're saying it does affect gaming?
You're confusing me again...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you experiencing any problems in games?



Tyree said:


> your PC should have no problems with any games out there at this time if you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OBM-man said:


> Okay, so it doesn't effect gaming?
> 
> 
> Wait, you're saying it does affect gaming?
> You're confusing me again...


Bottom line the only thing the H version will effect is overclocking, the PCIe lanes work at the same speeds, the boards just do not have the robust voltage regulation section and heat sinks needed for heavy overclocks where you need to raise the voltage to the motherboard chipset and ram.


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Okay, so it doesn't effect gaming?


The difference are measureable (in best case), but not noticeable. Look at the linked test, where they tested the gaming performance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only difference is in the heatsinks, hence the heat transfer, the chipset is the same. The voltage regulation could be the same as that's up to the board manufacturer to design the vast majority if not all will have a lower end regulation circuits as the board is designed for different market.


----------

